# What would you do, if..



## Felidire (Mar 3, 2009)

..A guy in his mid 30's, wearing a business suit and holding a suitcase, approached you, and said: <insert random text here> I've invented a device that can teleport you to see anyone on the(lolrandom) TcoD forums, regardless on how far away they live. The effect only lasts for 316 minutes and 0.29 seconds, then you will be returned to this location.

You have 30 seconds to decide..


Who's username do you punch into the control interface? ,,xP
--



_btw: any "getawaifrommehyoucrazyfuxingperson" replies to the creepy man, would result in you being assassinated by the guy on the rooftops with a sniper, (who you wouldn't know existed until you said "getawaifrommehyoucrazyfuxingperson".)_


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 3, 2009)

Dragonclaw, to see what happens. Uh, I'd probably end up putting in someone I somewhat regularly encounter, like DarkArmour of EeveeSkitty (Hey I said _somewhat_)?  I might actually end up putting in my own username, although it makes me seem self-centered; I'm not really one to teleport to some random house and be all "Uh ... magic computer? 8)" Well, I might end up being a day ahead then I should be when I return, due to the whole GMT thing.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess someone who I really like and also lives in a cool place I'd really like to visit... Butterfree, Ultraviolet, FMC and Felidire jump to mind.

No offense to all the UK/USians, but if I'm allowed to go anywhere in the world (within the restraints of "someone on TCoD must live there), the States and UK aren't top of my list. It doesn't mean I don't love you.


----------



## Zuu (Mar 3, 2009)

Shiranui, obviously.

Second and third are surskitty/NWT and Dewgong.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 3, 2009)

Someone who actually likes me here.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know D:

I don't know anybody here. I'd probably do what Dannichu would do.

I'd be like "hold on a sec" and I'd run to the nearest computer and find out where many of the users live. Then I'd find an interesting location and I'd ask to go see that person.

Then I'd run off and explore, probably leaving the poor person very confused and disturbe as to why someone just materialized in front of them and ran off without giving an explanation.

Ok, I'd at least explain (but very briefly. Time limmit).


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd choose Kindling Queen, someone who puts up with all my retardedness =]
Plus, her sister's on here as well, so it's a two-for-one meeting =]

KQueen~ <3


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2009)

Uh... I dunno. Probably someone really random I don't know all that well, it would be more interesting. XD

Actually, maybe someone who lives in the USA, I really want to go there but not for a long time, and 316 minutes and 0.29 seconds would be nice. XDD


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd like to visit Number 100. He seems like a cool fellow.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 3, 2009)

A string of all my friends' names and hope it takes me to all of them, or brings us all to the same location. Or snatch the device off him, run away with it and see each of them in turn :p

Or, if I don't cheat, I dunno, there are too many great people here. D:

Anyone who wants to type my name in so they can hunt down and murder me, that's totally cool


----------



## Jetx (Mar 3, 2009)

I would snatch the suitcase off the man, smack him with it across the face, hopefully knocking him unconscious, and then use it as a sort of shield to dodge the inevitable sniper bullet, which I see in the corner of my eye before it hits (yes I have lightning fast reaction). I would then clamber over to the man, reach into his blazer and obtain the shuriken that I can only assume he would have on him and hurl it at where the sniper bullet came from, hopefully either disabling the sniper or distracting him for long enough for me to scramble up the walls of the building and throw him from the rooftops to a bloody death. I would take his sniper rifle, use it to assassinate the prime minister, and usurp his position, eventually using my manipulation skillz to become king of the world.

Or I would say "getawaifrommehyoucrazyfuxingperson", start to walk away and then get unexpectedly assassinated.

Seriously though I couldn't choose. :P


----------



## Alexi (Mar 3, 2009)

Either Eevee or Arylett. 

Oh the irony...


----------



## Spoon (Mar 3, 2009)

I really have no clue. It'd be sort of awkard randomly teleporting to someone's location. With my luck I would be interupting something, like dinner, or friends. I'd feel really embrassed explaining that I chose the person I teleported to instead of someone else. I'd be just really flustered on what to say to whoever I chose.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 3, 2009)

surskitty. Or opal. Or maybe Dezzuu or Jolty or ANYBODY I TALK TO A LOT

Can I go like, to multiple locations? D:


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know anybody here except Mike, so I guess him. *shrugs*


----------



## Felidire (Mar 3, 2009)

The first username that pops into my mind is ruffledfeathers(with that weird avatar), who yeah, I don't even know. ,,xP
(how win would it be if you ported to someone at 1am who was sleeping.)

I don't know.. 30 seconds is a long time to think, really. (Should have made it 5). ,xD




Tailsy said:


> Can I go like, to multiple locations? D:


No, just one~ </3


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

Darksong, Flora & ashes, or Black yoshi


----------



## zuea (Mar 4, 2009)

can i go and see you felidire?


----------



## Flora (Mar 4, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Darksong, Flora & ashes, or Black yoshi


*feels honored for no apparent reason*

As for who I'd pick...darn so many choices...

Maybe Zeph or Mike or somebody. I dunno.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 4, 2009)

zuea said:


> can i go and see you felidire?


 Yesm, but i'm very boring and you'd probably wish that you went to see someone who's more fun to be around. ,xP


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd almost immediately enter "Markku V". :D


...


Whaaaaaaat? We talk a _lot _:<


----------



## Zuu (Mar 4, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> surskitty. Or opal. _Or maybe Dezzuu_ or Jolty or ANYBODY I TALK TO A LOT


*
FUCK YES POSSIBLE THIRD CHOICE*


----------



## Otacon (Mar 4, 2009)

Who would I visit? Hmm... Butterfree (that IS her name, right?), because she's the only member I know webmaster FTW!!!


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't really know anyone here that well, but I'd still be interested in finding Mike The Foxhog, just to see if he really is a Foxhog.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd probably type in Mike's name just so I can hunt down and murder him if that's cool.


( <3 ya foxeh )
Anyway, either Mike or Dark Shocktail.. Er.. Don't really know anyone else here that well so.. yeah. Problem is deciding which one. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I don't know anybody here except Mike, so I guess him. *shrugs*


Don't we live reasonably close anyway? xD

@ライチュウ: In which case I'd assume my human form just to irritate you >:3


----------



## Jolty (Mar 4, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> surskitty. Or opal. Or maybe Dezzuu or Jolty or ANYBODY I TALK TO A LOT
> 
> Can I go like, to multiple locations? D:


excellent decision!

Yeah I'd also pick Tailsy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd politely decline the offer, and walk away. (Or decline the offer as I walk away)

I don't actually know anyone on here very well.
Also I'm very bad at communicating.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2009)

Tailsy without a doubt


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm...  Probably tell him to come back when the teleporter thing works for more than just one forum where I don't really know anyone.

Either that or put in the name of someone who'd probably be asleep at the time due to time-zone differences... then sneak out of their house (or wherever else they might be sleeping) and just wander around in some other state/country/etc. I've never been to for a few hours.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 4, 2009)

Zora.  Then I'd wander off to go wreak havok on her hometown.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 4, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Zora. Then I'd wander off to go wreak havok on her hometown.


You are aware that if you were to suddenly appear behind me and start wreaking havoc on my house and neighborhood that I'd have to shoot you, right?
Either that or my little siblings would be too busy bugging you for you to do anything. >>

But either way good lord someone picked me I feel loved. ^^


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 6, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> You are aware that if you were to suddenly appear behind me and start wreaking havoc on my house and neighborhood that I'd have to shoot you, right?
> Either that or my little siblings would be too busy bugging you for you to do anything. >>


Why would you shoot me?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't take too kindly to people coming up behind me and/or going through/destroying my stuff. >>


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 6, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> I don't take too kindly to people coming up behind me and/or going through/destroying my stuff. >>


Technically I'm teleporting behind you and running off to cause massive food shortages by stealing/buying lost of food.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 6, 2009)

...Then the rest of the neighborhood would probably shoot you. >>


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 6, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...Then the rest of the neighborhood would probably shoot you. >>


>.> Fine I'll just teleport behind you then proceed to raide your fridge for ice cream and chicken.


----------



## Koala929 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll choose either Surskitty cause I love insanity, Midnight because he seems like a friendly person, and Butterfree for your obvious obligitory reasons.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably EeveeSkitty because she's the only person I really talk to on here...

I'd probably ask the dude if it worked for other forums before I said that though... Then I could go see Forest or Moose :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 6, 2009)

Danni said:
			
		

> I guess someone who I really like and also lives in a cool place I'd really like to visit... Butterfree, *ultraviolet*, FMC and Felidire jump to mind.


Me? :D?
Honestly if this happened I'd probably punch in 'Music Dragon', 'Dannichu' or 'Altmer'. Or 'ultraviolet' just to see what would happen.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 6, 2009)

If you punch in my name, don't forget to bring yer damn coat!


----------



## Felidire (Mar 6, 2009)

Pff, you _are_ our coat. <3


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 6, 2009)

Quick thinking Probably Mike just to see if hes that fun and loveable in real life, I really need someone like that...

But realistically..... One of my closest friends on here. Skymin, Callisto, Dragonclaw, Stardust Dragona etc. Theres a big list.

But overall its most definitely S.K. I'd love to see my sister again, for anything.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 6, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Pff, you _are_ our coat. <3


You'd punch in my name and hug me all day? I like hugs, but not that much...


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Quick thinking Probably Mike just to see if hes that fun and loveable in real life, I really need someone like that...


*chokes on his tea*
No, no, a thousand times _no_.


----------



## Shadowstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ummm... Darksong! Because I'd get to meet Cryptia, too! :D I have no idea what i would do once I was there, though. XD Maybe act all epic or something. *shot*


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 7, 2009)

no fucking clue

well

I'd probably think of all the people that sound fun and then take more than 30 seconds.
idk, Xikaze is cool, would be nice to say hi to altymer, tailsy, goldenquagsire, vplj, opaltiggy, anyone who's said lots of funny things that I agree with honestly i'm too biased towards anyone who's already posted recently in a thread i've because that means I'll remember your name and i'd just list all the people who did that... 

I could always be a stalker and just figure out who's the hottest and teleport there and follow them around staring with big eyes, but that might be overly creepy considering how the whole teleporting thing works.


----------



## Callisto (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike. I'm a stalker fwee~ :D
But besides, like DarkArmour said, some of my closest frinds, to say, him, Flora, Kali, Castform,celebi, Alakazam....


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 7, 2009)

*cocks head to the side*
Well, I'd piiick,
Evoli, because I really need to see if it's possible for someone to be so incredible in real life WITHOUT chances of implosion. That, and she said we look similar. O_o
MUSTSEEFORSELF.

And Mikey, just because...well, I'm not a stalker, persay, more like a fellow Nuttella and British comedy junkie.
I'd bring the jars and the boxsets, o'course.


----------



## zuea (Mar 7, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Yesm, but i'm very boring and you'd probably wish that you went to see someone who's more fun to be around. ,xP


i more boring than you are i bet, i don't talk to much with new people around in real life.


----------



## Ice tiger (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm... Butterfree, or Felidire, Taliax, Dragon, Eeveeskitty, Dannichu. But I would probably run away in fear as soon as I saw any of them X3. 
I don't like meeting new people in person D:


----------



## Flareth (Mar 7, 2009)

Zora or Markku.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 7, 2009)

zuea said:


> i more boring than you are i bet, i don't talk to much with new people around in real life.


It's getting close to my 5th week in college now, and i've yet to do so much as talk to (or try get to know) anyone in my classes. ,,xD



Ice tiger said:


> Hmm... Butterfree, or Felidire, Taliax, Dragon, Eeveeskitty, Dannichu. But I would probably run away in fear as soon as I saw any of them X3.
> I don't like meeting new people in person D:


Lol~ *random person materializes infront of you, goes "eeeee" and flees.*
Meeting people you know online in person can be awkward. ,xP

Where abouts do you two live?

I'd want to go someplace with snoow. >>


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd quite like to meet Kai, don't know why but it'd be interesting... Darkarmour and Objection I see like once a week anyway.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Quick thinking Probably Mike just to see if hes that fun and loveable in real life, I really need someone like that...
> 
> But realistically..... One of my closest friends on here. Skymin, Callisto, Dragonclaw, Stardust Dragona etc. Theres a big list.
> 
> But overall its most definitely S.K. I'd love to see my sister again, for anything.


Aww. :) I'm not actually that fun to be around though. ^^


----------



## Callisto (Mar 7, 2009)

Ya, I live in NY, kinda drab.


----------

